

Tell PG: Email alerts.  - hajrice

Hey PG,<p>I think that it'd be really cool to have email notifications when someone replies to our post/comment.
======
davi
Feature request thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

~~~
hajrice
Thanks :)

~~~
jacquesm
don't bother.

